
Redis-V8 - tzury
http://redis-v8.com/
======
h0x91b
Hey guys, i am a author, as you can see project in alpha state... Everything
is working, but i need some time for translate the docs/tutorials, with my
english this can take a lot of time... If some one can help me with it, i will
be happy.

~~~
bru
Hi, just nipticking: you wrote

> Google Chrome, the open source browser from Google.

Google Chrome is _proprietary software_. Chromium is open source.

~~~
gizzlon
Yep, Chrome itself is not open source:

 _License: Freeware under Google Chrome Terms of Service_

 _Chrome 's WebKit & Blink layout engines and its V8 JavaScript engine are
each free and open-source software, while its other components are each either
open-source or proprietary. However, section 9 of Google Chrome's Terms of
Service designates the whole package - Chrome itself - as proprietary
freeware._

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Chrome](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Chrome)

------
kelvin0
Why would I choose to use JS in a DB? Why, oh why? This language has more
quirks then a 2012 US Republican Presidential candidate.

~~~
h0x91b
1) JS is easy, almost everyone can work with it. 2) V8 is faster than LUA 5-10
times........ 3) MVC - Model and crons, i think should be in DB.

~~~
wheaties
You know what's faster than JS? C. C, the language many VMs are built in and
tasked with running these kinds of things.

~~~
evilduck
And ASM is faster than C.

Javascript strikes a nice balance between performance and high level
usability.

------
NKCSS
The docs look Russian and the Author page is Lipsum :P
[http://redis-v8.com/author/](http://redis-v8.com/author/)

Looks like a very early post :)

It sounds like he used V8 to replace redis's network stack? Doesn't make much
sense to me, but maybe someone can explain why this is awesome :)

~~~
godDLL
It is an extension of Redis that makes DB scripting in JavaScript possible, as
far as I understand.

~~~
h0x91b
Uliy, call me please

------
DrinkWater
Is probably unrelated, but why do people use non-monospaced fonts in code
examples on their webpage? (in this case Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif)

It seems like this anti-pattern gained a lot of popularity lately.

------
antirez
What's wrong with Lua when the task at hand is writing small scripts mostly
putting together a few Redis primitives?

~~~
bsg75
Because the tendency of most new developers is to learn one language and
attempt to use it in all cases, even if it is not an optimal application.

I used to see this pattern in VB and later .NET developers, where even when
another language or platform would make a task easier or more efficient, they
would attempt to hammer out something workable in the one tool they knew, and
actively refused (or campaigned) against alternatives.

JavaScript is the new VB.

------
mjackson
This was submitted way too early (some of the pages are still "lorem ipsum"
placeholders), but it's still cool. Looks like the author is basically using
V8 to script Redis, similar to how Lua can be used [1] to script it already.

[1]: [http://redis.io/commands#scripting](http://redis.io/commands#scripting)

~~~
h0x91b
Yep, you are absolutely right. Every one can do that, no needs to be a genius
NoSQL programmer or something =), if you want to migrate from SQL solutions, i
think redis-v8 can help.

------
ger_phpmagazin
Well I'll inform the author that his project got here. And I'll ask him about
its purpose.

~~~
h0x91b
I am there.

------
didip
I'm intrigue, how does it deal with V8 settings? js-flags command? or a
different config file?

In particular, I'm thinking of V8_MAX_SEMISPACE_SIZE setting. If you cannot
change this, then redis-V8 can only store max 1.4GB of data.

------
edwinyzh
Correct me if I'm wrong - looks like it can be used as a desktop document DB?

That'll be very very cool, since MongoDB gives up 32bit systems.

And I wish it'll support Windows.

------
mapleoin
Submitted too early? The quickstart page is still in Cyrillic.

~~~
StavrosK
Nitpick, but it's not in Cyrillic, the same way your comment (and mine) is not
in Latin or Roman. It's in Russian.

~~~
mapleoin
I can't read Cyrillic and my Russian writing recognition skills aren't very
good either. The language could just as easily have been Montenegrin or
Slavonic, I have no way of knowing. And yes, our comments are in Latin/Roman
script.

~~~
StavrosK
What, the big "Translate from Russian?" bar didn't give it away? :p

~~~
mapleoin
I don't use Google Chrome/Chromium. My browser has no such bar.

------
h0x91b
Redis-v8 quick-start is now in English.

